# Springer Spaniel peeing



## Ryan Wreford (Apr 12, 2018)

My 5 month year-old male springer spaniel keeps peeing everywhere. Especially when he gets scared and exited. It's made us debate getting rid of him. Which we would prefer not to do. Any help or suggestions on how to stop him peeing everywhere?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

WOW, really?

Time, patience and training is the answer.

How do you react when he has an accident?

How often does he go outside?

When you say scared and excited, in what scenarios?

Clean areas with hot biological solution, rinsed and dried. Block areas if you can to break the habit.

Get a urine sample to test for UTI.


----------



## Ryan Wreford (Apr 12, 2018)

We


Lurcherlad said:


> WOW, really?
> 
> Time, patience and training is the answer.
> 
> ...


 We call him naughty when he does it. He goes out maybe once an hour. He usually gets exited when a member of the family gets home and he gets scared when we call him naughty.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryan Wreford said:


> We
> 
> We call him naughty when he does it. He goes out maybe once an hour. He usually gets exited when a member of the family gets home and he gets scared when we call him naughty.


Then I'm not surprised he's peeing tbh

How long have you had him? How did you toilet train him?

I would suggest getting a vet referral to a good behaviourist who uses positive, reward based training to help him with his anxiety and/or excitement.

Does he get told off a lot? Dogs generally aren't "naughty" but behave in certain ways because of outside influences or because they haven't been taught what is required.

Telling him off for peeing when anxious will simply add to the anxiety. It will also make him more likely to be scared to toilet anywhere in front of you, hence secret accidents.

Look too at positively.com and kikopup for explanations and advice.


----------



## Pardis (Feb 7, 2018)

Wait, you know that calling him naughty scares him and that he pees when he is scared, so you continue to call him naughty? Uhm...

Agreeing with Lurcherlad, please look into positive training and help from a specialist.
I would say ignore him if he has had an accident inside, don't scold, just clean it up and make sure to keep a closer eye on him so you can learn his signs and know when he has to go out. Reward heavily when he toilets outside so he learns that is a positive thing and if once every hour isn't enough... try every half hour for a while? This will take patience, of course.

No experience with overly excited
dogs here, sorry, but I'm sure there will be someone here who has tips for that.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Peeing when overexcited is something most puppies grow out of, best thing is to have those excited greetings outside so if he pees at least he won't have you telling him he's naughty and rushing around to clear up.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Peeing when overexcited is something most puppies grow out of, best thing is to have those excited greetings outside so if he pees at least he won't have you telling him he's naughty and rushing around to clear up.


I agree with Siskin. Lots of puppies pee in excitement or fear, including my youngster, and the last thing you want to be doing is telling them off as they can't help it.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Ryan Wreford said:


> He usually gets exited when a member of the family gets home and he gets scared when we call him naughty.


So the two situations that cause him to wee are both caused by you? Well to me, telling a puppy off for something that you have caused is wrong whichever way you look at it.

Keep greetings calm --- ask everyone to walk in and ignore him and just walk through (into the kitchen or garden so a little puppy wee won't matter). Don't greet your puppy when he is jumping up and excited and he will stop jumping up and being excited (and weeing) when you greet him.

And if you say he gets scared when you call him 'naughty' it would suggest that he has absolutely no idea why you are so angry. And as other have said,if you frighten your pup then you will get submission urination (fear weeing).

Spaniels are lively puppies but it is a breed that is amazingly trainable so i would start helping him learn. I am little worried though that you think a 5 month old puppy excitement weeing is a reason to re home. I hope you are ready for the next 18 months 

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

Ryan Wreford said:


> We
> 
> We call him naughty when he does it. He goes out maybe once an hour. He usually gets exited when a member of the family gets home and he gets scared when we call him naughty.


No wonder then. When he has an accident just quietly take him out and quietly clean up the accident. Let me ask. If you know he gets scared when you call him naughty then why do you continue calling him naught?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

If he is an excited leaker he will do it more and more if you make a thing of it. I had one that was nervous of men but still like to greet them so there would be a nervous/excited wee trailed from one end of the house to the other if we had a male visitor. She grew out of it at about a year if I remember rightly. It is fairly normal and you just have to make sure he is not on a carpet when he greets anyone and clear up afterwards. Poor little sod does not even know he has done it, he cant help it. Clean up well though in case he decides to mark where he can smell it as that will be harder to sort.

On the other hand if you think this is a big problem and you think telling him off for an involuntary pee is ok then rehome the poor pup before you ruin him.


----------

